# Sony A7iii or Pentax K1 - The Choice is Near



## Durf (Oct 14, 2018)

I've been waiting on Canon for several years now to come out with a FF Camera with a 5 axis IBIS system specifically for shooting my large collection of vintage lenses. I'm tired of waiting as it looks like they'll never pull through for me with this one feature for me....

The EOS-R would of been perfect if it included a 5 axis IBIS system!!!!!! 

I love Canon and will always use their gear but I am not loyal to them (I pay them not vice-versa!).

Camera gear is a tool and I need a FF tool with IBIS to get the best out of my vintage lens collection.....(I'm not as steady as I used to be now that age is creeping up on me).

I'm debating on the Pentax K1 or the Sony A7iii for the tool in my kit for all my Vintage Lenses. Tough call to make considering neither has a full articulating screen with full touch ability......

The Sony is a bit small for my hands, a battery grip is not out of the question.....
I'm leaning more towards the Pentax K1 as it would be a bit cheaper in the long run....

any advice out there? or other alternatives I'm not thinking of?????


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 14, 2018)

It's not a tough call at all; given what you state your requirements are in using "vintage glass" you'll have to go with the Sony. The Pentax K bayonet mount is quite a small diameter and is awkward to use even with M42 Takumar / Pentax Smc vintage glass. In order to achieve infinity focus the adapter has to fit inside the K mount. It's a nightmare, don't go there unless you plan to have a body with the adapter permanently fitted ! Obviously you can't use any other mount type of lenses. 

I don't want to rain on your parade but I've found IBIS is not that effective with vintage glass. If you are not able to keep the camera as stable as you used to I'd go for a body that has the best high ISO output.


----------



## Durf (Oct 14, 2018)

Sporgon said:


> It's not a tough call at all; given what you state your requirements are in using "vintage glass" you'll have to go with the Sony. The Pentax K bayonet mount is quite a small diameter and is awkward to use even with M42 Takumar / Pentax Smc vintage glass. In order to achieve infinity focus the adapter has to fit inside the K mount. It's a nightmare, don't go there unless you plan to have a body with the adapter permanently fitted ! Obviously you can't use any other mount type of lenses.
> 
> I don't want to rain on your parade but I've found IBIS is not that effective with vintage glass. If you are not able to keep the camera as stable as you used to I'd go for a body that has the best high ISO output.



The old Pentax SMC Lenses are K mount lenses and will snap right on to the K1, the old M42 screw type Takumars will have to be adapted to the K1,(with a removable adapter.).

Not quite sure about which adapters will work the best on the A7iii. I'd need 2 adapters if I go the Sony route. One for the M42 and also one for the K-Mount.


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 14, 2018)

Durf said:


> The old Pentax SMC Lenses are K mount lenses and will snap right on to the K1, the old M42 screw type Takumars will have to be adapted to the K1,(with a removable adapter.).
> 
> Not quite sure about which adapters will work the best on the A7iii. I'd need 2 adapters if I go the Sony route. One for the M42 and also one for the K-Mount.


The "removable adapter" description rather runs fast and loose with the definition of the adjective 'removable'. To get one out of my Pentax K5ii K bayonet I had to take the mount off the camera. When Pentax brought out the K series cameras and the M42 to K adapter it was intended to be left in the camera for those that just had M42 lenses. There is a special tool to take it out, although I found it ineffective. If you do decide to go down the K-1 route then search on e bay for a genuine Pentax M42 - K adapter, they are about, and make sure it includes the removal tool. Don't go for a cheap third party adapter. 

The K-1 looks like an interesting camera, but you'd need two, one for the M42 lenses and one for straight K mount


----------



## Durf (Oct 14, 2018)

Sporgon said:


> The "removable adapter" description rather runs fast and loose with the definition of the adjective 'removable'. To get one out of my Pentax K5ii K bayonet I had to take the mount off the camera. When Pentax brought out the K series cameras and the M42 to K adapter it was intended to be left in the camera for those that just had M42 lenses. There is a special tool to take it out, although I found it ineffective. If you do decide to go down the K-1 route then search on e bay for a genuine Pentax M42 - K adapter, they are about, and make sure it includes the removal tool. Don't go for a cheap third party adapter.
> 
> The K-1 looks like an interesting camera, but you'd need two, one for the M42 lenses and one for straight K mount



Everyone is saying the Pentax brand adapter goes on and off the camera body easily....
https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/673977-REG/Pentax_30120_Mount_Adapter_K.html


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 14, 2018)

Durf said:


> Everyone is saying the Pentax brand adapter goes on and off the camera body easily....
> https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/673977-REG/Pentax_30120_Mount_Adapter_K.html


Ah, I didn't realise that Ricoh Pentax has reintroduced the M42 adapter. I'd trust Pentax to get it right so if you're only going to use either K mount or M42 then that puts a different light on it, but I'd still wouldn't raise expectations of being able to remove the mount easily. 

Personally I'd go for the Pentax, but then I prefer OVF to EVF (and Pentax are very good at OVF) and I also have a soft spot for the '70's gems that Pentax produced.


----------



## Durf (Oct 14, 2018)

Sporgon said:


> Ah, I didn't realise that Ricoh Pentax has reintroduced the M42 adapter. I'd trust Pentax to get it right so if you're only going to use either K mount or M42 then that puts a different light on it, but I'd still wouldn't raise expectations of being able to remove the mount easily.
> 
> Personally I'd go for the Pentax, but then I prefer OVF to EVF (and Pentax are very good at OVF) and I also have a soft spot for the '70's gems that Pentax produced.



I'm leaning towards the Pentax and prefer the OVF also. The 36mp files I heard are quite awesome too. The camera is sitting in my B&H shopping cart and I'm fighting myself from hitting the "buy" button! LOL


----------



## sama (Oct 14, 2018)

Tip to remove adapter :


----------



## ethanz (Oct 15, 2018)

I'm curious Durf, what kind of vintage glass do you have that you don't want to use or upgrade with Canon? Like what will using that glass do for you that a newer IS Canon lens not do for you?


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 15, 2018)

Are we on a Pentax/ Sony forum?


----------



## Durf (Oct 15, 2018)

ethanz said:


> I'm curious Durf, what kind of vintage glass do you have that you don't want to use or upgrade with Canon? Like what will using that glass do for you that a newer IS Canon lens not do for you?



I have several old Pentax-M, Takumar, and Helios lenses.

My main Canon kit remains and I have no intention of not eventually upgrading it with Canon gear.
I'm just looking for a FF Camera with 5 axis IBIS for these old lenses....


----------



## sdsr (Oct 15, 2018)

Durf said:


> I've been waiting on Canon for several years now to come out with a FF Camera with a 5 axis IBIS system specifically for shooting my large collection of vintage lenses. I'm tired of waiting as it looks like they'll never pull through for me with this one feature for me....
> 
> The EOS-R would of been perfect if it included a 5 axis IBIS system!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Leaving aside IBIS (which I find very useful), I would take the mirrorless option every time because it is just so much easier to focus manually through an EVF, especially since you can considerably magnify what you're trying to focus on and do that in combination with focus peaking if you're so inclined (with Sony, at any rate; I rented a Nikon Z7 out of curiosity a couple of weeks ago; with that camera it seems to be one or the other only). I prefer focusing manually and very much like using old (and new) manual lenses; that's one of the main reasons why I prefer mirrorless.


----------



## sdsr (Oct 15, 2018)

sdsr said:


> Leaving aside IBIS (which I find very useful), I would take the mirrorless option every time because it is just so much easier to focus manually through an EVF, especially since you can considerably magnify what you're trying to focus on and do that in combination with focus peaking if you're so inclined (with Sony, at any rate; I rented a Nikon Z7 out of curiosity a couple of weeks ago; with that camera it seems to be one or the other only). I prefer focusing manually and very much like using old (and new) manual lenses; that's one of the main reasons why I prefer mirrorless.



I just downloaded the EOS R manual and was dismayed to read that it too cannot provide magnification and focus peaking together. It's helpful to use both when focus is shallow and the subject is small. Maybe Canon and Nikon will address this with firmware updates at some point. Every generation of the Sony a7x line provides for their simultaneous use.


----------



## FramerMCB (Oct 15, 2018)

Durf said:


> I'm leaning towards the Pentax and prefer the OVF also. The 36mp files I heard are quite awesome too. The camera is sitting in my B&H shopping cart and I'm fighting myself from hitting the "buy" button! LOL


There is a Facebook group called "K-1" that is a good source of info and inspiration. (If you are a Facebook person.) People are getting great results from the K-1 and the K-1 II, with current and old lenses. Even the DA (crop sensor) lenses will work on the K-1, the camera just shoots in crop mode. 

My 2-cents: if it were me, I would go with the Pentax - built like a tank, complete/ridiculous weather-sealing, and superb images coming from that sensor.

Good luck!!! Whichever way you go...


----------



## Durf (Oct 16, 2018)

I went for it and ordered the Pentax K1 Mark 1 (body only) with a Pentax M42 adapter. I'll have it Friday 

It'll be my dedicated body for all my Vintage Pentax-M K Mount and Takumar M42 Mount Lenses. I'm not even going to buy a modern lens for it.....the newest lens I'll have for it will be a 1980 50mm f/2 lens! LOL


----------

